

RSA public/private key crypto for Node - danzuri
https://github.com/Obvious/ursa

======
ColinWright
It's not what it seems to claim:

    
    
        This Node module provides a fairly complete set
        of wrappers for the RSA public/private key crypto
        functionality of OpenSSL.
    

So it's wrappers for someone else's RSA code.

